# buzzbaits



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

ok guys,i was sitting here reminicing about the "good old days" of the 50's,when i started bassin'.
i recollected my favorite baits of the time and one of the first that came to mind was what i consider the forerunner of the buzzbait.it also inspired the creation of the "original" true buzzbait.
along with the jitterbug and hula popper,i always had those in my box.
do you know which two baits i'm referring to?


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

You talking about the Inline Snaggless Sally or the Sputterflutz that was a wooden plug with a buzzblad in frond of it?


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

nope.neither of those.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

could sputterflutz be a typo?


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Sputterbuzz???
And?????
Give me a few minutes...


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

I knew it was sputter something.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

sputterfuss.it's thought that the buzzbait was born in the 70's,but fred arbogast actually brought the real original on the scene in 1946,ten years after he put the first ever rubber skirt on his second creation.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Didn't we have this converstation the other day lol. I would use those baits. sweet.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

could be.
i think i lost my last hawaiian wiggler just a few years ago


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

LOL did you get that pic off the net i see some for sale on line


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

yep.i was looking at some of those for sale,and contemplating


----------

